# General > AquaTalk >  Where to find a pet shark in singapore?

## Dorcassk

Hi guys,

I want to get a pet shark gor my tank, anybody know where can i get it?For eg.Nurse Sharks, Black tip reef shark, white tip reef shark, epaulette shark, wobbygong shark , leopard sharks and horn sharks. (Not intrested in pangasius catfish)

With regards,
Shikai

----------


## vannel

Waa. I could be wrong here, but, I really doubt it's legal to keep sharks in Singapore, even if you had a tank big enough to house one. I do remember a restaurant in Wisma which showcased some sharks in a huge tank though.. In any case, I do not agree with keeping sharks in an enclosed environment. They are wild animals and have a very extensive range and habitat out in their natural habitats and should not be confined to a tank since we would never be able to come close to replicating their natural environment. That's cruelty.

----------


## Nicky

You can get live nurse shark from Sheng Siong supermarket at west coast.

----------


## bryan

i do see sharks at the bigger Marine retailers like Coral Farm or the ones at Pasir Ris farmway. I'd still think sharks are not appropriate for hobbyist unless you have a gigantic tank. Eventually it outgrows your tank or dies trying too. it's worst for the free swimming ones like white tip or black tip as they are constantly on the move

----------


## dkk08

I believe Marine Sharks are allowed to be kept... and like what Bryan mentioned, Coral farm do still have 3 black tip shark (if I'm not wrong) and some bamboo sharks... Pasir Ris Farms do bring in sharks too

I have kept bamboo sharks before, from eggs to babies to semi adult and I kept 2 in a 4ft tank and they're relatively quite easy to keep... I've seen 2 3 inch bamboo sharks at Coral Farm few weeks back and was quite tempted to get them too...

----------


## Dorcassk

@vannel---I will try to keep a small one, and if i can't i won't buy, animal lover all.

@Nickly---Nurse shark can grow until very big not suitable for pet, its really attractive but have to resist the temptation!Thanks anyway!

@bryan---I will try to get those inactive one like bamboo shark, those active one must have a super huge tank and i can't afford. So no worries bro!

@dkk08---Thanks for the info, bamboo shark like the best shark to be kept as pet..Bro can tell me the shop name?Can text me at 84440432

----------


## stormhawk

Even bamboo sharks need a stable and large system with superb filtration and a big protein skimmer to thrive. I hope you know what you're doing because most sharks offered for sale range from the black tip, white tip, nurse and hammerhead, at least in Singapore.

Unless you can find a small species among the catsharks, the other species, including the Wobbegong, are not advisable. This guide will help you:

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/sharks.htm

----------


## Dorcassk

> Even bamboo sharks need a stable and large system with superb filtration and a big protein skimmer to thrive. I hope you know what you're doing because most sharks offered for sale range from the black tip, white tip, nurse and hammerhead, at least in Singapore.
> 
> Unless you can find a small species among the catsharks, the other species, including the Wobbegong, are not advisable. This guide will help you:
> 
> http://www.wetwebmedia.com/sharks.htm



Thanks for the help bro, i have already read up on it, gonna do research for around 1 month before buying, gonna buy a lot of question from the people at the aquarium before buying.I will make sure the tank is all ready even before i buy it so its not an impulse buy, just want to collect info from you guys about it.

----------


## cdckjn

Please note that a shark will grow to a rather large size, so make sure that you have at least a 4 to 6 ft tank to allow the shark to swim and turn around. If you buy from Sheng Siong, they will not allow you to have it alive, they normally with "chop" it up as they are not allowed to sell "live" seafood.

----------


## stormhawk

I never expected Nurse Sharks to be sold alive at supermarkets. I've seen dead baby Hammerheads and other sharks before but this one takes the cake.

Small sharks, maybe you can try and find the Epaulette Shark. I think that one more suitable for home systems, aside from the bamboo sharks.

----------


## icefire

> Please note that a shark will grow to a rather large size, so make sure that you have at least a 4 to 6 ft tank to allow the shark to swim and turn around. If you buy from Sheng Siong, they will not allow you to have it alive, they normally with "chop" it up as they are not allowed to sell "live" seafood.


i have bought live prawns with water and fishes too from there.. if you request for it, mostly they will try their best to give you what you want unless it is too big for them to bag it up properly.

----------


## Dorcassk

I've read online that aheng shiong sells nurse shark, but nurse shark grow up to 4m, so to big for me.Anybody who knows where to get whitespotted bamboo shark can you text drop me a text on where to buy and the price at 84440432, thanks.

@stormhawk-Empaulette shark grow over 3ft so its a lil too big for me,Want to get the smallest shark i can get to rear at home.Currently whitespotted bamboo shark male which grow up to 69cm is the best choice for me.

With regards,
Shikai

----------


## takaco

SAF 8 core of value

----------


## stormhawk

And what does the SAF's core values got to do with sharks?

----------


## felix_fx2

What? Sorry but I'm wearing my Hamiltion.

----------


## ralliart12

> And what does the SAF's core values got to do with sharks?


The 8th value is: do anything but don't get caught.

----------


## XnSdVd

If anyone knows where to get black tipped reef sharks that'd be good too. I have a large saltwater pond, several thousand liters.

----------


## dkk08

> If anyone knows where to get black tipped reef sharks that'd be good too. I have a large saltwater pond, several thousand liters.


Coral farm at Lim Chu Kang should still have 3...

----------


## Dorcassk

Anybody want go coral farm together? :Smile:

----------


## Garry

You can go to SGreef to check with the shark. They do have some of them keeping it.

http://www.sgreefclub.com/forum/index.php

They use to have some brothers who keep that.

Cheers and enjoy

----------


## Garry

> Anybody want go coral farm together?


When you want to go Bro? Call me at 82889987.

----------


## stormhawk

You can try this LFS:

Marine Life Hobbielist
178 Hong Leong Garden Shopping Centre
West Coast Way Singapore 127086
Tel : (65) 6777 4047 , 9843 6032
Mondays : 4pm - 8pm
Tues - Sat : 12pm - 8pm
Sundays : 1pm - 8pm

I was there earlier and the shop owner, Mr Henry, says he can get the eggs or the shark itself. Quote was $15 for the egg, $20 for the shark, probably a young one. 
You have to call and make an order if you're keen, because he does not have them in the shop so they have to be specially ordered from the supplier.

----------


## Dorcassk

> You can try this LFS:
> 
> Marine Life Hobbielist
> 178 Hong Leong Garden Shopping Centre
> West Coast Way Singapore 127086
> Tel : (65) 6777 4047 , 9843 6032
> Mondays : 4pm - 8pm
> Tues - Sat : 12pm - 8pm
> Sundays : 1pm - 8pm
> ...


Thanks lot bro.

----------


## marine fish

I sell spotted bamboo sharks. If you are keen to buy, please contact me at [email protected] or 96268291.

----------


## marine fish

Also blue spotted sting ray, please contact me at 96268291 or [email protected]

----------

